# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  How To Gleek?

## skuruza

How do you gleek? i get the movements and all, but i dont get how to make the saliva shoot out...

----------


## CryoDragoon

i don&#39;t know...

but i do know that the first thing i thought when i saw this thread was:

"oh... so he&#39;s also subscribed to urban-dictionary&#39;s word of the day"

so... are you?

----------


## skuruza

no, i am not.

----------


## Moonbeam

My BF can do that, it&#39;s quite annoying.  He always called it "viping".  I&#39;d ask him, but he won&#39;t tell, he&#39;ll just demonstrate.

----------


## TweaK

A simple google got me this.

----------


## skuruza

they cant find the egg... the link doesn&#39;t work

----------


## TweaK

Works for me.

----------


## skuruza

i do all the motions, and i get squirting sounds in my mouth... i think i see saliva come outta the gland if i look in the mirror, but it won&#39;t shoot out.

----------


## Gwendolyn

I&#39;m moving this to the ask/tell subforum.

----------


## Lucky27

Throw a sour candy in your mouth. You know the rest.

----------


## skuruza

kk ill try that

will a couple of drops of lemon into my mouth work?

what about a vitamin C thing- kinda sour and gives full daily value of vitamin C.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

That&#39;s so wicked crazy.
I have to perfect that now. It&#39;s my new goal in life.

----------


## skuruza

ok, so i got the round ice breaker sours, an i put one in my mouth....but all it does is get in the way of my tongue flicking forward.... so i don&#39;t know, maybe i am not doing it right.

also, where does the saliva come from- is there a small hole in the gland or something whch has a hole in it besides the gland?

----------


## Lucky27

Touch your lower front teeth with your tounge. Go down a little further, and you&#39;ll feel a little flap (of something). That&#39;s where the saliva comes from. A couple years ago I was at the dentist and he was playing in my mouth. I had to swallow because my throat was getting dry, and I gleeked right in his face. He told me that after the first few drops, the rest of saliva is sterile.

----------


## Led

Ice breakers are not that sour , try warheads.

----------


## Neruo

> A simple google got me this.[/b]



ERROR 666: LINK HAZ AIDZ

-

To gleek, use the force.

----------

